# How much does a vet visit & spay/neuter cost for a Rabbit?



## rabbitlover2019 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi Every one.
I live in Iran and im curious to find out how much does a vet visit cost for a Rabbit in other countries?
also im curious about spay/neuter cost.

best regards.


----------



## A & B (Aug 13, 2019)

This is something that varies greatly. I'm from the U.S. and my vet charged me $50 total for a check up for my two bunnies. My male's neuter (from the same vet) was $160.


----------



## MIKEP (Aug 13, 2019)

It varies from places to places and nations to nations. In KL Malaysia here, it could cost up to 70 to 80 USD in private vet but 20 to 30 USD in government vet.


----------



## rlswar (Aug 13, 2019)

I just had my 4 month male bunny neutered and it cost $224. He did well and did not stay overnight. I am getting ready to have my 5 month old female spayed and the cost estimate is $325. The original first visit before the neuter/spay is $50. Keep in mind, I live in the Washington DC Metro area and everything is a bit more expensive here. Others are telling me I was price gouged, but the vet doing it was previously a vet I was a vet tech for and I trust her very much with my buns.


----------



## Niomi (Aug 13, 2019)

Where I live, it cost around $80 to $100, depending on the vet. Before the spay or neuter, the rabbit has to have a physical exam, which cost around $45. For people on low incomes, they can get their rabbit spayed/neutered for $60 through a special program.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 13, 2019)

If there is a spay/neuter facility they can do it for very cheap! I got my rabbit neutered for $60. He has never been in for a check up so I don't know how much that would be.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Aug 14, 2019)

My rabbit is seen by an exotic vet in CT. $80 preop vist and $298 for the neuter.


----------



## Domino Rabbit (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry no help from me on this one. We got our rabbit from the Humane society so the cost is much less than what vets charge. They charged us fifty dollars for the adoption which did included the fixing part.


----------



## Shayna (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m from pa and I was quoted around 500 for a male and 700 for a female plus a pre exam from regular vets. I got mine done through animal friend .. the waiting list was 4 months long but I paid 80 for each female and 60 for each male


----------



## Butterscotch (Aug 15, 2019)

I was quoted $200 USD for a neuter and $250 USD for a spay. Plus a $50 USD pre-op exam.


----------



## Preitler (Aug 15, 2019)

A normal visit due to GI stasis, mites, or something like that costs around 50€, spaying a doe 120€.

Some time a go I took a dog in for some months, found a tumor and had it removed, that was 250€.


----------



## Critterfan87 (Aug 16, 2019)

In my part of Idaho, US, a regular office visit check up is a flat $45 to $55, depending on vet office, any additional shots, meds or tests cost extra on top of that. A spay is around $170 for a female and a neuter is $140 for a male. The flat office visit/exam may or may not be applied to that as well. 

The first time they see that animal, the flat fee exam tends to apply but if it's being seen for something else like a spay, fairly soon after the first visit, though they'll do a quick exam before doing anything else, they don't usually charge the exam fee.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 25, 2019)

Our clinic in WI, one of best or recommended rabbit-savvy clinic in the area, charges between 300-400 for spays and neuters. A pre-op CBC/BMP bloodwork panel is done to evaluate blood-clotting capability, liver/kidney function, hydration, etc. Their surgery care and CVT monitoring pre- and post-op is optimal. So the price of ~350 includes hospitalization care for several hours, blood panel diagnostics, etc. Wellness exams range around 70, comprehensive "could be trouble here" exams slightly more as the DVM spends more time with your bunny. The clinics staff on payroll is more than a handful. More rural DVMs do charge less.

A shelter likely wouldn't do diagnostic bloodwork for the hundreds of surrendered rabbits they alter! A rescue organization may also align with a DVM and have sp/euters done for a lower rate when multiple rescue buns are brought in on one surgery day. I have seen alteration prices of $65-$100 for multiple buns brought in. Thirteen years ago we paid around 250 ea/ for 19 rabbits to be altered.

True, depending on expertise and clinic staff, & equipment, prices will vary in different regions. I hear you, Shayna, on east coast locations. Varies greatly, tis true, Alyssa & Bugs.

As a precaution our DVM has implemented radiographs to their sp/euter protocol when 2 guinea pigs died in surgery from respiratory maladies, and one of our Flemish rescues died from cardiac arrest at the end of his neuter. Less than 1/4th normal lung tissue upon necropsy, perhaps combined with stress. Stress can be fatal to a bun so keep that in mind.

When you acquire or adopt/rescue a rabbit your family furry will cost money for the duration of the next 13 years. Our eldest buns typically live 13 1/2 years, plus. Adopting a neutered or spayed rabbit is beneficial.


----------



## Laura stone (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m from the uk and live in London and to get your bunnies fixed is no more than £50.00 (about $65 usd ) I can’t believe how much more expensive it is is the US!


----------



## ThePelletnator (Aug 26, 2019)

Laura stone said:


> I’m from the uk and live in London and to get your bunnies fixed is no more than £50.00 (about $65 usd ) I can’t believe how much more expensive it is is the US!


Seems very expensive to me too! I'm getting my Dutch boy done in a few weeks for about $65.

Sorry, forgot about his first check up, which cost $52, so he's probably going to be a bit over $115 or so.


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 26, 2019)

In Greece the cost for a check up for bunnies is around 25€, 30€ or 40€, for neuter/spay it is from 80-90€ to 150-160€, it depends if it is a big vet clinic or a smaller (so the check up or neuter/spay will be more expertise in a big vet clinic)... In our vet I usually pay for a basic check-up with vaccination 25€.. The neuter costs 120€ included the medication I took at home. A surgery she had, an eye removal, costed also, if I remember well, around 130€ with the meds (antibiotics)! For an x-ray I usually pay 20€... the last time we went to the vet because she was sick and not eating, I payed the first day 70€ (2 x-rays 40€ and 30€, For check up, pain killers, fluids), and the next day after finding out she had dental issue so she had surgery- sharpen her teeth- that costed 80€, with the medication I took home the total must was around 100-120€.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 26, 2019)

Just had our flemish giant/silver fox mix neutered last week. Initial exam was $54 and then $219 for surgery. we live in Chattanooga, Tn area. 
Was very pleased with our service.


----------



## Prap (Aug 27, 2019)

In Denmark it is around 150 USD for a neuter and 300 USD for a spay at a decent vet. My 2 bunnies are getting spayed in less than a week


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 27, 2019)

Laura stone said:


> I’m from the uk and live in London and to get your bunnies fixed is no more than £50.00 (about $65 usd ) I can’t believe how much more expensive it is is the US!


Hi,

Can I ask where in London you go because our vet charged £90!

Thanks so much


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2019)

For me it cost around 75 € neutering but this was not on a rabbit savy vet. They was cat experts instead. But the veterinarian was used with the process of neutering but not spaying on bunnies. 

Otherwise it would had cost around 120€ or 240€ depending on being a neuter or spay [emoji5]


----------



## Linda123 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just paid $140. BUT before I left they ask me do I want a pain shot that will last for several days. I was shocked that the $140 didnt come with something for pain and they didnt tell me this before neutering him. I also ask them he just got his balls ripped out of him through surgery why would anyone not give him something for pain and they said a lot of people don't pay for it because that was an extra $40 so it cost me $180. A couple of months later he got ear infection. Three meds total one was a shot one was ear drops and one med by mouth almost $200. Between neutered and ear infection my little dog had heart failure that was $1,000 he had to go under oxygen and spend the night in the ER. Now he is on medicine the rest of his life $80 a month but what do we do we love our animals. When my husband died 2014 my little dog was my rock I dropped a lot of tears on top of him while holding him.


----------



## Nijn (Aug 29, 2019)

I pay €85/$94 or a buck neuter (but more the bigger your bun is, this is for a dwarf). Doe neuters cost €170/$188. Seeing the amount you paid I'm going to assume you had a doe neutered, in that case what you paid is totally fine.

Edit: Wait you're talking about balls...You paid this much for a buck? That's quite steep actually.


----------



## Ben78 (Aug 29, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> This is something that varies greatly. I'm from the U.S. and my vet charged me $50 total for a check up for my two bunnies. My male's neuter (from the same vet) was $160.





Hermelin said:


> For me it cost around 75 € neutering but this was not on a rabbit savy vet. They was cat experts instead. But the veterinarian was used with the process of neutering but not spaying on bunnies.
> 
> Otherwise it would had cost around 120€ or 240€ depending on being a neuter or spay [emoji5]


Hi I was wondering if you can help me, I have a rabbit who made her nest and guarded it for 2 days then has left it today without giving birth is this normal or has something gone wrong? Am so worried about her


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 29, 2019)

Ben78 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you can help me, I have a rabbit who made her nest and guarded it for 2 days then has left it today without giving birth is this normal or has something gone wrong? Am so worried about her



You should create a post on the forum, to make sure other people can see and answer. Myself have never breed rabbits and only know a little about rabbit breeding and how doe are supposed to behave. 

So I can’t help you, I hope everything goes well with your doe and hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

Linda123 said:


> I just paid $140. BUT before I left they ask me do I want a pain shot that will last for several days. I was shocked that the $140 didnt come with something for pain and they didnt tell me this before neutering him. I also ask them he just got his balls ripped out of him through surgery why would anyone not give him something for pain and they said a lot of people don't pay for it because that was an extra $40 so it cost me $180. A couple of months later he got ear infection. Three meds total one was a shot one was ear drops and one med by mouth almost $200. Between neutered and ear infection my little dog had heart failure that was $1,000 he had to go under oxygen and spend the night in the ER. Now he is on medicine the rest of his life $80 a month but what do we do we love our animals. When my husband died 2014 my little dog was my rock I dropped a lot of tears on top of him while holding him.


My dog was on heart medication for the rest of her life too but she lived a good three years after her diagnosis! We believe she also had cancer but we couldn't treat it or even biopsy her tumor because of her heart failure. Give those meds religiously and your dog could live many more years. My dog was on 3 different daily heart meds and the price got to be too much so my vet offered to price match the cheapest generic drugs I could find online for my dog. I was having a tough time financially back then, so it was an enormous help. You may be able to ask your vet for help if it gets to be too expensive for you too. I am so sorry for the loss of your husband!

Back on topic... sorry. I was originally quoted $198 for Goose's neuter but the final bill came to exactly $250.


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Sep 1, 2019)

Ben78 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you can help me, I have a rabbit who made her nest and guarded it for 2 days then has left it today without giving birth is this normal or has something gone wrong? Am so worried about her



I think she has this: 
“Intact unspayed female *rabbits* (does) *can*undergo periodic false *pregnancies*, also known as pseudopregnancies. Pseudopregnancies mimic true *pregnancies*. However, *they* last only 16-18 days rather than 31-32 days of true *pregnancy*. The doe *will* not be receptive to a buck during this time.” 
The best thing you can do is to take her to a vet, specialist to bunnies-exotic animals and after to proceed in spaying, as soon as possible!! It will be good for her health and her future health to be spayed, as the vet also will explain to you!!


----------



## SueZoo (Sep 17, 2019)

Here in N. California things are pricey . Rabbit neuter can run about $200, Spay about $350, that doesn't include any pre old exam or bloodwork, Thankfully there's a terrific vet in Santa Cruz / Soquel who does a monthly spay neuter clinic in Watsonville , and her prices are very affordable- $75 for neuter and $125 for spay. She foes a LOT of rescue bunnies, bless her! Dr Hilary Stern


----------



## krbshappy71 (Sep 20, 2019)

A vet here told my husband $700+ for a doe. I about fell out of my chair! I didn't pay that much for my dogs to be spayed! (DE)


----------



## Linda123 (Sep 21, 2019)

Male cost me 180$ that included pain meds out the door price. But I do not go to that vet anymore I'm just lucky the vet didnt kill my rabbit.


----------



## Div (Sep 21, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> This is something that varies greatly. I'm from the U.S. and my vet charged me $50 total for a check up for my two bunnies. My male's neuter (from the same vet) was $160.


Seriously all the vets I’m my area are charging hundreds for each of my two rabbits!


----------



## Niomi (Sep 21, 2019)

Years ago my ex wanted to give our daughter a puppy, but we could not afford to spay her. He contacted a rescue organization, and they sent her in to be spayed by their vet with their animals, which they got done at big discount, and we paid the rescue for the spay, which was affordable through them.


----------



## Alliefan (Sep 21, 2019)

I paid $300 last month to get my doe spayed.


----------



## Shasta Smith (Sep 22, 2019)

I have 2 bucks and they cost $140 each. However, I called around *alot* before I found this price. Most wanted to charge $300 per rabbit....even a discount clinic was over $200!


----------



## rachel l (Sep 22, 2019)

mine was around $425 for the whole spay package, however that didn’t include the prior exam and blood work panel. the exam was $80 and the blood work was around $200. in total spaying my rabbit was around $700. i live in new york city where everything is ten times more expensive


----------



## Linda123 (Sep 22, 2019)

rachel l said:


> mine was around $425 for the whole spay package, however that didn’t include the prior exam and blood work panel. the exam was $80 and the blood work was around $200. in total spaying my rabbit was around $700. i live in new york city where everything is ten times more expensive


Blood work? The vet I used didnt even do a Check up. He never saw my rabbit before I just called up and they said yeah we do it bring him in I dropped him off pick him up that afternoon it's a wonder he didn't kill my rabbit though I'll never go back to that vet. Thumper got a ear infection right after that and he treated him with the wrong stuff I took Thumper to another doctor that does Exotics and now we are working on getting him back healthy.


----------



## rachel l (Sep 22, 2019)

Linda123 said:


> Blood work? The vet I used didnt even do a Check up. He never saw my rabbit before I just called up and they said yeah we do it bring him in I dropped him off pick him up that afternoon it's a wonder he didn't kill my rabbit though I'll never go back to that vet. Thumper got a ear infection right after that and he treated him with the wrong stuff I took Thumper to another doctor that does Exotics and now we are working on getting him back healthy.


woah that’s really fishy. they’re supposed to have at least an exam before to make sure they’re healthy, and the blood work is done to make sure their organs are running fine and all that


----------



## Preitler (Sep 22, 2019)

Hm, can those who got a red flag due that routine bloodwork speak up? Would be interesting if it really is a useful filter, or just a another point on the bill. 

Don't think my vet did any, brought my girl in and collected it 3 hours later, everything fine. I'm sure they examine them before surgery, but I wonder how much is done that doesn't make a real difference.


----------



## rachel l (Sep 22, 2019)

Preitler said:


> Hm, can those who got a red flag due that routine bloodwork speak up? Would be interesting if it really is a useful filter, or just a another point on the bill.
> 
> Don't think my vet did any, brought my girl in and collected it 3 hours later, everything fine. I'm sure they examine them before surgery, but I wonder how much is done that doesn't make a real difference.


my vet did the bloodwork panel to make sure the kidneys were running well and for other stuff that i don’t remember. it wasn’t optional for us to do, we had to do it.


----------



## Preitler (Sep 22, 2019)

Well, yes, but the question was if anyone experienced that the vet refrained from surgery because of the bloodwork results.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Sep 23, 2019)

My vet didn't even want to do bloodwork but I insisted because I didn't know how old she was, and she had never went to the vet before (to my knowledge). But the checkup was mandatory. The prices weren't terrible but now when I take my other doe I will be going to our low-cost spay/neuter clinic. The regular vet told me it was $98 for the spay, $90 for the bloodwork, and then they added on another $30 because she was an "older rabbit" they told me she was about 4. IN WHAT WORLD IS THAT OLD?????? The low-cost clinic told me $45 which is very cheap.


----------



## Anna R. (Sep 24, 2019)

You might want to try the humane society. They offer spay and neuters for a much less expensive price. My vet quoted me $500 for a spay. I called the human society and it was $90. Quite a difference. And, they do SO many per year, so they are experienced. Something you might want to check out if you have one (HS) in your area.


----------



## MIKEP (Sep 25, 2019)

Both my bunnies had the neuter done today. Now they are resting. It cost me MYR 350 to fix both, which is roughly USD 83.

The doc gave briefing prior the surgery and said there were 50% chance of the bunnies allergic to the anesthetic that could result in death and also 50% chance the bunnies could still reproduce after neuter.

I blinked my eyes for few sec...


----------



## Anna R. (Sep 25, 2019)

WOW...!! Why even have it done? 50% chance it doesn't work and they could die? I don't like those odds. I hope your buns are doing well after their surgery. Perhaps there is a better vet in your area for the future.


----------



## MIKEP (Sep 25, 2019)

Such an odd right? I dunno if 50% is medical theory or what but in reality, could be like only lesser than 10% of such tragedy would happen. That's rather more comforting.

My buns are doing well. They may be less energetic but they are eating and drinking which is good sign.


----------



## Anna R. (Sep 25, 2019)

Glad to hear all is well. What amazing color on your bun, simply beautiful (or handsome!).


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 26, 2019)

MIKEP said:


> The doc gave briefing prior the surgery and said there were 50% chance of the bunnies allergic to the anesthetic that could result in death and also 50% chance the bunnies could still reproduce after neuter.



I don't even know what to say to that . House Rabbit Society gives a mortality rate of 0.1% due to complications from anesthesia when done by a properly experienced rabbit vet. As for the "50% chance they could still reproduce," the vet is wrong in the other direction (as well as leaving out the other half of that caveat) - it takes 6-8 weeks for a male rabbit's hormones to fully dissipate after a neuter and during that time, they can still potentially impregnate an unspayed female. After 8 weeks, though, none of them should be able to reproduce.


----------



## MIKEP (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh well probably. Both the vets look young and could be intern, I was in direct contact with their professor and perhaps he would have explained better.

Anyway. 2nd day after the surgery, they looked mighty fine. I came home in the evening to find they have devoured all the pellets, vege and alfalfa hay. They still not keen with the Timothy hay.


----------



## Thamanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask where in London you go because our vet charged £90!
> 
> Thanks so much



At Vets4Pets, a spay costs £60 and a neuter was £40. But one of my buns was adopted from Pets at Home and with adoption, they give you a voucher for free a neuter or spay with Vets4Pets.
They did a super job, and the price included two post op appointments and pain medication for a few days following the procedure.


----------



## BlueberryMuffin (Nov 3, 2019)

ThePelletnator said:


> Seems very expensive to me too! I'm getting my Dutch boy done in a few weeks for about $65.
> 
> Sorry, forgot about his first check up, which cost $52, so he's probably going to be a bit over $115 or so.



Hi there! Would you share which vet you used for your little guy? I'm not too far from Mechanicsburg. How was the experience? TIA!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Nov 30, 2019)

For my buns , in the uk , it was free for one of them ( my oldest , jasmine , 4 years old) , and the other ones between 80 and 190


----------



## Flakes (Nov 30, 2019)

I paid $420 for my little Dormund to get neutered.


----------



## Donna Standar (Nov 30, 2019)

rlswar said:


> I just had my 4 month male bunny neutered and it cost $224. He did well and did not stay overnight. I am getting ready to have my 5 month old female spayed and the cost estimate is $325. The original first visit before the neuter/spay is $50. Keep in mind, I live in the Washington DC Metro area and everything is a bit more expensive here. Others are telling me I was price gouged, but the vet doing it was previously a vet I was a vet tech for and I trust her very much with my buns.


I just had a quote for my male, 180.00
About 325 .00 for female. Your in the ballpark.
Also had a quote for 225 for him. Everywhere is different


----------



## Donna Standar (Nov 30, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> My rabbit is seen by an exotic vet in CT. $80 preop vist and $298 for the neuter.


What's the prep? I was told the neuter cost, just bring him in the morning and pick him up at 4
No prep visit. That doesn't even make sense to me


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Nov 30, 2019)

Donna Standar said:


> What's the prep? I was told the neuter cost, just bring him in the morning and pick him up at 4
> No prep visit. That doesn't even make sense to me


Not prep. Pre -operative health check. Vet needs to see the rabbit to make sure they are healthy


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Nov 30, 2019)

Flakes said:


> I paid $420 for my little Dormund to get neutered.


Ouch


----------



## Donna Standar (Nov 30, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> Not prep. Pre -operative health check. Vet needs to see the rabbit to make sure they are healthy


That doesn't exist here,


----------



## Donna Standar (Nov 30, 2019)

Just spade and neuter


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2019)

Jeesh, most of you americans pay outraging big numbers for bun fixing. I hope that the local salaries can match those bills...
Our local vet asks for a neuter 45€ and a spay 75€.


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm in Alberta, our prices are pretty close. And they don't do a prep visit. Just drop them off and pick them up. They can see if their healthy enough when dropped off.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2019)

close to whose prices?


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2019)

yes, our local borderline vet service asks this little, because i´m not sure that particular vet is very experienced- they made big round eyes, attempting to catch a pic of such a big bun like mine is


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2019)

when we want to take our bun to a surefire expert, their neuters also cost around 150 and spays close to 190, so idunno about that.


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 1, 2019)

Catlyn said:


> close to whose prices?


I just meant, I called around different towns/city near by...and they are all pretty close in price


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2019)

well, nearby places do have nearby prices, usually.


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 1, 2019)

Catlyn said:


> well, nearby places do have nearby prices, usually.


Well, there was about an 80 dollar difference. Cheaper in the city than in a town that's near me


----------



## Liquidtravel (Apr 22, 2020)

In Austin, Texas, I just paid $126 last Thursday to get my bunny neutered.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2020)

As low as $50 in Arizona to $250 in California.


----------

